# High FSH, egg sharing?



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone know if any clinic would accept me for egg sharing with high FSH? My clinic wont allow me to share if my FSH is higher then 8 and phoning around all the clinics seem to say the same.
I was just wondering if anyone knew of a clinic that would allow me to share with an FSH of 10.9?

Thanx
Kim.x


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya just to let you know the Lister in London Chelsea took me on even thou my fsh level was at 11.5 there cut of point is 10 but they said they'd let me have one cycle and take it from there as you can see the one cycle was all i needed, but as it was successful i was told i could go again if i wanted too. my advice would be not to tell them your results straight away, just get you 1st consult done first they'll then ask you to get you levels tested as well as HIV and HEP B & HEP C. i think if you do it this way at least they get to know you first and your history they can then make the decision with all the back ground rather then just turning you down flat as soon as you tell them your last result. any way good luck and if you do decide to try the Lister hospital you'll be making a great choice as it's a fantastic hospital with very good results also there egg share program is one that you don't get charged for anything other then the licence fee. hope this has helped if you need any more advice just send me a PM xx Allyson


----------

